# How old it too old to break/finish a horse?



## RebeccaMo (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all. I am new here and am seeking some help and/or advice. We bought a APHA Tobiano mare that is 12. The previous owners started her, but got busy and ended up using her as a brood mare. She is beautiful and has the body type I am looking for in a horse. From what I can tell by working with her on the ground, she is great. However, being a mother of two young children, I can not take on this task. So, first, I need to know if it is likely that she can be finished and turned into a great riding horse. Second, if the answer is yes to the first question, I need to find someone to hire to finish her. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

There is no reason she can't be trained/ finished and be fine. In looking for a trainer, I would first looking for someone local so you can show up periodically, un-announced, so that you know how she is being ridden/handled. I personally would look for a western trainer that uses some Natural Horsemanship methods but does not do a lot of round pen work (that's just my personal preference here). Then get names of people he or she has trained horses for and call them to ask how they feel about the trainer.


----------



## RebeccaMo (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you so much. That is such great news. I am in Northeast Oklahoma. So, if any of you know of a lead, please share.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

They bring in Mustangs and make great saddle horses out of them.

Your mare at least has been around people and barns and fences and halters. She probably already leads and shoes and allows you to brush her. You are already halfway there.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

have fun with her - she sounds lovely


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

I've had several that were started later in life. One was a 6 yr appy mare who's owner developed cancer rigth after buying her as a 2 yr old. She was halter broke and friendly but nothing else. Turned her into an excellent trail horse all by myself as a teenager and kept her until she died a couple yrs ago at 26 yrs. Another was my all time fav Moragn mare Rosie who I bought as a barelt touched 5 yr old, very shy, very sensitive and nervous at first. She turned into an AWESOME trail horse, family horse, go anywhere do anything horse. Again trained by myself in my late teens/early 20's. She was just a really great friend and had some amazing foals for me. She died from sudden colic last yr at 23 yrs. These were not quite as old as yours, but still adult mares without much done prior to my getting them. I actually find that the adult ones seem to take very well to training. They have better brains, more mature, less likely to panic, etc. I'm not a pro trainer and these were not finished show horses but were both rock solid trail horses for sure.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Never too old. I've broke a few 10-15 year olds. They are a little more stubborn than a young horse who has been worked with from birth but they end up riding all the same after a year.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

> From what I can tell by working with her on the ground, she is great.


Half the job is done. 
I bet she'll finish out just fine!


----------



## RebeccaMo (Aug 28, 2011)

Outstansing News. I am now on the hunt to find someone to take on the task. Thank you all for your encouragment.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

We just bought a 15 year old broodmare to be our family horse. She has only been ridden the last few years, she has a wonderful personality. 

The people I bought her from train and sell horses. She told me she has gotten in quite a few retired broodmares lately and they've made awesome horses.


----------

